# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que coral é este?

## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Boas!

Alguém me sabe dizer que coral é este:



Não faço a minima ideia de quais são as suas necessidade a nivel de luz, circulação de água, etc, etc, etc...

Um abraço!

Hugo Ferreira

----------


## João Magano

Parece-me ser uma Sinularia Dura, vê aqui: Sinularia Dura.

----------


## Hugo Jose Ferreira

RV da Indonesia, um coral da Indonesia... É justo...
De qualquer das formas, não me parece que ele se esteja a dar muito bem no meu aqua  :Frown:  Alguém quer ficar com ele e me arranjar um coral mais facil de manter?

Um abraço,

Hugo Ferreira

----------


## João Magano

Mais fácil de manter que esse  :Admirado:  ... só se for de plástico  :HaEbouriffe: .

Apesar de ser bastante sensível às condições de agua e luz, é muito resistente, vai adaptando o seu aspecto conforme a disposição, mas vai resistindo.

----------


## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Ok, isso explica o coral não estar com o mesmo aspecto do link que enviaste  :SbSourire:  

Vejemos então o que acontece com o tempo  :yb663:  

Um abraço!

Hugo Ferreira

----------


## Gil Miguel

Parece ser uma Sinularia Asterolobata, algo do género  :Smile:  de qualquer forma tem todas mais ou menos as mesmas necessidades:
- Sobrevive com pouca luz, mas cresce muito e bastante depressa sob Iluminaçao forte
- É um coral muito resistente e adapta-se a várias condições.
- Circulação moderada
- Agressividade média, sao bastante toxicos para os corais duros e algumas espécies podem ser tambem perigosas para o Ser humano (Neurotoxina)

----------


## Hugo Jose Ferreira

Recentemente introduzi a minha equipa de limpeza (Obrigado Bruno  :Olá:  

Curiosamente, o coral mudou totalmente de aspecto. Antes parecia plasticina mole, caido sobre a rocha. Hoje esta "levantado", com um aspecto mais duro e mais consistente. Isto num espaço de 2 dias...

Tenho notado que dois heremitas têm rondado o coral, e quando eles lá estão, o coral fica mais rigido e os pólipos contraídos...

Isto faz sentido?

Um abraço,

Hugo Ferreira

----------

